# A Lesson in Homiletical Instruction



## Wayne (Jan 18, 2012)

Would have posted in the Entertainment section, but it is still closed for the Sabbath.

This is from today's entry over on This Day in Presbyterian History, and concerns the ministry of Dr. Charles Nisbet [1736-1804]:



> For a time, he served as the pastor of the First Presbyterian church on the square of Carlisle, in addition to his educational responsibilities. Once during that ministry, a woman of the congregation announced to him that she thought she could preach as well as he did. So Dr. Nisbet told her that before she would be allowed into the pulpit, she would have to know how to preach. She readily agreed, and was instructed that the average sermon had an introduction, a three point outline, and an application. When she asked him for a text, he responded with Proverbs 21:9, which states, “It is better to dwell in the corner of the housetop, then with a brawling woman in a wide house.” The woman was indignant, asking whether the pastor thought she was such a woman. Dr. Nisbet replied, “Oh my dear, you are already at the application. You must go back first and deal with the introduction.”


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## KSon (Jan 18, 2012)

Wayne said:


> Would have posted in the Entertainment section, but it is still closed for the Sabbath.
> 
> This is from today's entry over on This Day in Presbyterian History, and concerns the ministry of Dr. Charles Nisbet [1736-1804]:
> 
> ...



I have been profiting greatly from this devotional. I strongly encourage subscribing...

It is important to add that the profit is above and beyond the homiletical sharpening.


----------



## Herald (Jan 18, 2012)

Wayne, your understated sense of humor is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 19, 2012)

That was great! 

What I found interesting, though, was the part about a sermon consisting of an intro, a three-point outline, and application... when did the 3-point model come into being?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 19, 2012)

Now THAT'S entertainment. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 19, 2012)




----------

